# More Star pup pics



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Is this your new pup? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Is this your new pup? Gorgeous!!


This is the pup I kept from Skye's litter.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> This is the pup I kept from Skye's litter.


Oh wow. You are very lucky


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

aww...what a cutie


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh wow. You are very lucky


Thanks



sunzstan said:


> aww...what a cutie


Thank you.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

She's not sure what to make of that chicken lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi shes gorgeous girl she has grown so big how old is she now ?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> She's not sure what to make of that chicken lol


We've got real chickens and I think she thought it was 1 of them and she might get pecked.



new westie owner said:


> Hi shes gorgeous girl she has grown so big how old is she now ?


Thanks, she's 14.5 weeks old, she was born on 3 April.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely pup!! Always good to be wary of chickens!! lol


----------



## HB2210 (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG !!!! How gorgeous, this set of pictures made me smile for ages. Your pup is so cute and lovely its like I was right there with you watching her trying her bestest to be brave. Thanks for brightening my day x


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Brill pics, what a brave pup lol


----------

